
Timsort: Fastest Sorting algorithm - shry4ns
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timsort
======
thaumaturgy
Some previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436591)

